# Hawaii man Electrocuted



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Man electrocuted

All reports seem to indicate he was an inspector.

Just wanted to post this as a reminder to everyone.STAY SAFE, STAY ALIVE!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

forgotflying said:


> Man electrocuted
> 
> All reports seem to indicate he was an inspector.
> 
> Just wanted to post this as a reminder to everyone.STAY SAFE, STAY ALIVE!


Man that stinks...


----------

